# Gap between roof and gutters.



## ben4345 (Oct 12, 2011)

Just the other day me and my girlfriend woke up to some scratching, it sounded like it was coming from the attic. The next day we investigated the roof and saw this.





















There is a gap large enough for a squirrel or other small critters to get in and out.

So, how do I got about closing this gap? 
I thought about using some metal screening and Great Stuff expanding foam. But I am posting this to make sure that this is the right thing to do.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

No foam…it looks like fascia falling down. It looks like it’s up tight down by the downspout and the slope is running the wrong way.

From what I’m seeing you need to pull the gutter, repair the fascia then reinstall the gutter.


----------



## ben4345 (Oct 12, 2011)

I failed to mention that this runs about 12' then closes to about 1-2cm. Almost like something is "warped". And it doesn't seem to appear on other sides of the house.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

And I bet if you push up under the wood fascia it will close the gap. The only "real fix" is to remove the gutter and repair or replace the fascia (maybe more).


----------



## federer (Aug 20, 2010)

you got the old style gutters too. might as well install new fascia boards and then get new gutters? if you install own fascia boards it will save you a bit of money. just have to measure and cut to size


----------

